# Moment of Genius



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So I bought a thermostat to use when I build my incubator.. I'm buying things for it little by little. Well, I was checking on my babies when I had the great idea to use the thermostat with the heat lamp! Now I don't have to worry about it getting too hot for them! Can't believe I didn't think of it before. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

What thermostat did you use? Can you also post a picture of it ?
THANKS !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> What thermostat did you use? Can you also post a picture of it ?
> THANKS !
> -ReTIRED-


I used a cheap one from China off eBay. It works surprisingly great so far. I'll take a photo for you here in a bit.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*THANKS !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's a picture of the thermostat. I also had to buy a plug adaptor. It was only 99 cents and the thermostat was 10 dollars. You just plug it into the wall and then plug the heat lamp into it. Then set your temperature (it uses Celsius). It also has a probe that I placed inside the brooder near the bottom. The probe is what reads the temperature. When it exceeds the desired temperature, it clicks off. If it gets below the set temp, it turns back on.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank You *!!! *It seems to be a versatile and Practical thermostat...if one can become accustomed to using Celcius.
Perhaps they also make one that reads in Fahrenheit. (or both)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I just googled the conversion from Fahrenheit to Celsius. They sell them in the US for a little more. I'm sure they read in Fahrenheit.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

As I suspected. THANKS !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------

